# Poker table build



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Because its mainly routing, I'll share it with the forum.








Poker table itch


Guess after all the down time the only thing I've had an interest in is building another poker table. Will see how this one turns out...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Poker table itch


Guess after all the down time, the only thing I had an interest in was building another poker table. We will see how this one turns out.




thepatriotwoodworker.com


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it. You make some very interesting projects. We can bet on it.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I enjoy building game tables. When you take “build for profit” out of the Picture, the fun really begins.

I tore out Christmas tree and ornaments under the stairs and now my shops a mess. Trying today to get it back in order So I can start back on the table..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Getting closer…


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Router the cup slots out today. A mess..


----------

